# Forum change?



## Christian (Aug 15, 2009)

Did the forum settings change or did I type the wrong button? :blink: I can't see the answers below each other as usual but have to open them individually. I don't like it!  How can I get the old style back?


----------



## chun (Aug 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> Did the forum settings change or did I type the wrong button? :blink: I can't see the answers below each other as usual but have to open them individually. I don't like it!  How can I get the old style back?


click on "option" below the "New Topic" button, and then select "standard" out of the "Display Mode" options.


----------



## Christian (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeay! Thanks mate!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't worry. You're not the only one. I get PM's all the time about this. Just a setting.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 15, 2009)

They should call it the "_P. paradoxa _setting." Mine changes periodically for seemingly no reason (nothing I've knowingly done).


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 18, 2009)

Ugh, couldn't stand that lol. Took me about a month to notice the button


----------

